
Microsoft releases Windows 10 update with Linux and Notepad enhancements - fortran77
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/27/microsoft-releases-windows-10-may-2020-update.html
======
greatgib
Windows is so much a joke:

(from changelog)

\- In Notepad, the title bar will show an asterisk if there are unsaved
changes in your file, new keyboard shortcuts are available and if text is
highlighted, the find/replace function will automatically place it in the text
box.

\- A new setting of the Calculator app lets you always keep it on top, above
other windows.

Are you sure that we are 2020?

